# 31 year old UK and Australian qualified Electrician, wants to move to Canada?



## lfc123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am 31, currently living in Australia, UK and Australian qualified as an electrician, thinking about moving to Canada.

I understand that I am too old for the working holiday visa and I am wondering what other visa I could enter Canada on, and is there plenty of work for an Electrician over there??

Do they offer the company sponsorship visas? if so, what websites are there to search for companies willing to sponsor. 

To migrate through a Skilled PR visa, how long does it take approx, and is there a skilled occupation list, like in Australia.

Any help would be much appreciated as I have only just started to inquire and not been to Canada yet so don't know anything about there job search.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is the current list, if electrician isn't on it you will need a job offer from a company willing to apply for a Labour Market Option to employ you (LMO) that will get you a Temporary Work Permit (TWP).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...orker-50-occupations-starting-may-2014-a.html


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I just butt in for a second and say that when you're done scrolling the list on the page Liam linked you, click the link below and scroll down. If my memory serves right, you're on the federal skilled trades list 

If you decide to go on a search for a job offer anyway, here are some links to get you started:

Ads for jobs all over Canada: Home - Job Bank

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca (here you can also find how a Canadian resume looks like if you need to rewrite it)

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis

Job Search Canada | one search. all jobs. Indeed

Ads for jobs in Saskatchewan: SaskJobs.ca - Real Careers. Real Life.

Ads for jobs in BC: WorkBC Official Website - WorkBC | 
Jobs in BC, Career Planning Tools

You can also check here, but you can't answer to the ads from outside Canada, but sometimes they leave their phone number or e-mail so you can respond directly: Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites

The employer will need to provide an LMO (Labour Market Opinion) for you, since you're a foreign worker, so keep that in mind.

Good luck


----------



## Ah Jaysus (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, anyone know of any companies with an open LMO for electricians preferably in Alberta? 

My qualifications have been approved by AIT and I have my Red Seal Cert.


----------

